# Pay Lake Verzeichnis



## alpinedriver (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !
Plane dieses Jahr eine gemütliche Angelwoche mit Familie an einem Pay Lake !
Habe nach langem suchen im Inet diverse gefunden, aber bin mir noch unschlüssig wo´ s hingehen soll !
Interessant wäre Süddeutscher Raum oder benachbartes Frankreich, bzw. Italien.
Erfahrungen guter wie auch schlechter Seite von Euch würden mich interessieren!
Es wäre klasse wenn hier ein Nachschlagewerk mit den bekannten und weniger bekannten Seen entstehen könnte, da sicher auch der ein oder andere mal an so ein Gewässer möchte.

Und bitte, ich möchte hier keine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn oder Daseinsberechtigung solcher Gewässer starten !

Freue mich auf viele Antworten


----------



## tarpoon (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

http://www.rainbow-lake.com/Gb/index.html

die idee ist gar nicht schlecht. der rainbow-lake ist wahrscheinlich "DER PAY-LAKE" schlechthin.


----------



## alpinedriver (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Servus tarpoon !
Hatt ich mir auch schon überlegt !
Aber glaube da drehn se grad durch, ist dort nicht der aktuelle Weltrekord gefangen worden ??
Und auf soooo viel Trubel hab ich kein Bock, und so Riesen müssens au nit sein  !!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Hi, 
schaut mal hier:
http://www.fishermanholidays.com/de/

mfG Chrisi_66


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

also der see wird denke ich  in geraumer zeit besser sein wie der  rainbow-lake .

http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/index-old.htm


----------



## alpinedriver (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Na dann mach ich mal weiter !

www.*poinsotte*.com

www.*dachswaldsee*.de#6

www.abbeylake.com

www.castlelakes.co.uk

Macht weiter Jungs !:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

ich für meinen teil halte nix davon,ist mir zuviel kohle für ne woche fischen.
da geh ich lieber an ein wildes gewässer


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, weil ich nix davon verstehe.

Sind das Karpfenpuffs mit Rekordfischen?


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sind das Karpfenpuffs mit Rekordfischen?


 
Das wär ja echt unter aller Sau....


----------



## Nico HB (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Also ich halte davon auch nichts, und die Preise sind auch total übertrieben.
500-800EURO Die Woche pro Person,und denn kriegst da noch nichtmal was vernüftiges zwischen die Zähne,da fahre ich lieber mit meiner Freundin schön in die Sonne.

MFG Nico


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, weil ich nix davon verstehe.
> 
> Sind das Karpfenpuffs mit Rekordfischen?



so schauts aus#6, jedem das seine,

mh mit frau in den urlaub würde ich nicht billiger weg kommen  wen da an die klamoten läden denktst .

lieber an po,saone,oder die grossen seen gehn wo kein camp drauf ist.

warum soll ich 250€ bezahlen für fischen wens auch billiger geht?


----------



## k1ng (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

weiß jemand wieviel der rainbow lake kostet ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

denke nicht sonderlich billig


----------



## k1ng (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

also mehr als 1000€ wollte ich jetzt auch nicht zahlen pro woche


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

müsstet mal kontakt mit denen auf nehmen.


http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/index-old.htm  der hier wäre für dich im preis rahmen


----------



## megafischer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

500-800€? Da steht für Angler 300€ und Nichtangler 85€ pro Woche. Und so einfach was fangen ist auch nicht Jungs. Der Euro-Aqua-Fishing ist ganz schön penibel finde ich.


----------



## sauerseb (20. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Gibts nich irgendwas Näheres?

Sind jedesmal 800 - 1000km für mich (Nürnberg), ausser der Dachswaldsee...


----------



## BARSCH123 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

http://www.gigantica-carp.com/

Tl.


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

http://www.schnackensee.de/index.html

Der gehört doch auch noch dazu, oder?


----------



## sauerseb (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Den Schnackensee kenn ich. Der hat doch den Besitzer vor kurzem gewechselt? Hab nix Gutes von da gehört...


----------



## rainerle (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

was heisst: hab nix Gutes gehört ?

Ich war jetzt 2 WE hintereinander mit meinem Junior draussen. Die Anlage sieht sauber und gepflegt aus, die Fische welche wir fingen sahen gesund aus, die Betreiber sind freundlich und hilfsbereit, das Sanitärhäuschen ist sauber und gepflegt. Nachteil ist halt, dass es im Sommer wirklich zu geht wie auf dem Markt, da kein Limit an Anglern oder nur ein sehr großzügiges Limit herrscht.


----------



## sauerseb (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Es is halt immer das Gleiche mit dem Hörensagen. Gefangen haben meine "Quellen" auch, aber der See und das Umfeld gefielen ihnen nicht. Vielleicht lags wirklich daran, dass zu viel Verkehr war.


----------



## rainerle (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Was erwartet man(n) von einem "Paylake" in Bayern?
1. Es gibt noch nichtmal eine Handvoll
2. Resultierend aus Pkt. 1 sind diese in den Wonne-Monaten gut besucht

Wenn man sich aber alleine schon die "Rahmenbedingungen" auf dem Erlaubnisschein anschaut, kann er gar nicht so schlecht geführt sein. Sogenannte Kochtopf-Angler werden durch diese Bedingungen sukzessive von dem See in Zukunft ferngehalten, da wenige Karpfen für den Topf drinnen schwimmen und die "Großen" müssen teuer gekauft werden. Oder es darf z.B. ausschließlich mit Abhackmatte das Angeln ausgeführt werden.
Die beiden male im November waren eigentlich nur "ernsthafte" Karpfenangler am Wasser. Ich hab mich auch gleich wieder für kommendes WE eingebucht. 

Anfänglich war ich ziemlich skeptisch, da ich den See nur aus meiner Zeit als Jugendfischer kannte und eben durch das Hörensagen der letzten 5 Jahre. Davon ist der Schnackenweiher aber glücklicherweise weit entfernt.


----------



## sauerseb (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

Gut endlcih mal etwas kompetentes über den See zu hören. Du gehst jetzt noch hin? Wenn ja, wär ich dir sehr verbunden, wenn du nen Bericht kurz hier reinstellst!


----------



## rainerle (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*

klar gehen wir jetzt noch hin - solange kein Eis auf dem Wasser ist bleibt die Schnur feucht . 

Ich bin nicht so der Freund von "Berichten", kann aber gern das Resultat posten.


----------



## jonaskriegl (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*



tarpoon schrieb:


> http://www.rainbow-lake.com/Gb/index.html
> 
> die idee ist gar nicht schlecht. der rainbow-lake ist wahrscheinlich "DER PAY-LAKE" schlechthin.


Hallo tarpoon !

Der Rainbow Lake (auch Lac de Curton genannt ) ist eine sehr bekanntes
Pay-Leg. Deswegen ist es auch sehr schwer zu beangeln.Im Rute und Rolle 
Beitrag hat Christoph Pachmans gesagt,dass die Angelkarten nur schwer
zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Raubfisch (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pay Lake Verzeichnis*



jonaskriegl schrieb:


> Der Rainbow Lake (auch Lac de Curton genannt ) ist eine sehr bekanntes
> *Pay-Leg*.



ist das was unanständiges ?!


----------

